# xserver graphics (Intel) corruption on 2.6.29?

## rcxAsh

I just updated my kernel from 2.6.28 to 2.6.29 today, and X is now starting with a corrupted display.  X is running, and I can actually log into my desktop environment, but I just can't see anything useful - the display is completely garbled.  

I'm using a default xorg configuration (actually since updating to the 1.5 version of the xserver, I've just been using it with everything autodetected for the time being i.e. no config file).  

At first I thought that it was a problem with the new xserver or some other configuration issue, but when I boot up with my old 2.6.28 kernel, the display corruption issue disappears.  

So it seems like I have some discrepancy between the 2.6.28 and 2.6.29 kernels.  

Any thoughts of where to look?  My kernel configurations are nearly identical (I typically copy the old .config from the old kernel into the new one and start configuring based on that).  The only changes I made shouldn't have affected any x configurations...?  

My chipset is an Intel 855GM.  

Running X or launching the xdm init script shows no errors at all in the logs.

----------

## ewaller

You might check to see if you enabled:

```
[*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default  
```

Under the direct rendering manager.  If you did, you may need to disable any frame buffer consoles under "Support for frame buffer Devices"

Apparently the DRI architecture with modesetting enabled implements its own framebuffer and conflicts with the other frame buffers.

----------

## rcxAsh

Hey thanks for the info!  I gave it shot, and noticed that if I select the i830 as the driver, the corruption goes away.  At the same time, if I leave my original choice, i915 as the driver and actually select the "Enable modesetting on intel by default" (I previously had it deselected) the corruption also goes away.  

With either method, however, there X locks up shortly after trying to do anything serious.  Mainly, in GDM, if I try to log in, it locks up.  In the same manner, if I click the buttons to either change session or reboot/shutdown, etc, it will also eventually lock up.  I can use sysreq + alt + b to reboot, but nothing else seems to respond (can't switch out to a virtual terminal).  

Going to need to poke around a bit more... any more hints?

----------

## szczerb

Do you have new enough X stuff for KMS?

----------

## ewaller

I too am fighting with X locking up.  When it does, you can still ssh into the box.  There is nothing of any interest in the logs when this happens, but I can do an orderly shutdown.  When I get into this mode, a reboot doesn't fix it -- I require a complete shutdown.  Some bit of hardware must get into some strange state.   Turning off desktop effects helps by several orders of magnitude.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There are closed bugs on this issue. If you wish to reopen them (which I hope you do), Here are the URL's.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257727

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12634

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12955

These bugs are looking for someone to work with them since the machine which had these issues has since crunched its last number. Please re-open them so that i830-i855 users can have new, modern X, like the rest of us.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

I don't really have anything to more to add. Just, please, guys go to bugzilla and cooperate ;] This way you'll get working X and a lot of people will benefit.

----------

## rcxAsh

Thanks for those bug links.  I'll be away for the next few days, but will try to follow up there when I return.  The problem happens for both i830 and i915 drivers (though I hadn't tried i830 on 2.6.28, which they also mention as problematic - i915 was working for me there).  

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Do you have new enough X stuff for KMS?

 

What's KMS?

----------

## Gusar

I had this problem too on my Acer Aspire One, which runs Debian. It went away with the 2.7.0 intel driver. So wait for this driver to reach Gentoo or use an overlay which has it.

Edit: Or maybe it was the update to xorg-1.6.1 that did it (seems Debian is a bit faster than Gentoo when it comes to X updates). Well anyway, the new versions don't cause this locking-up problem anymore.

----------

## asturm

I'm on xorg-server-1.6.1 too here in Gentoo and so far my system didn't hardlock. I had a bit different problems in that the system kept X resetting in 2.6.29, freezing with 2.6.30_rc2, and displaying only pixel garbage with any >xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.902 version.

Using i915 @GM45 chip, and reading a bit into kernel logs, there seems to be a lot of ongoing work.

EDIT: Still no hardlock. Seems xorg-server-1.6.1 really fixed it. Still, xf86-video-intel-2.7.0 breaks my machine. Well, X.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Using i915 @GM45 chip, and reading a bit into kernel logs, there seems to be a lot of ongoing work.

 

Yes, there is...on both the kernel and the xf86-video-intel driver. As a result, there are plenty of bugs to go around for everyone.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ewaller

Sorry for my delay in posting, I have been on business travel.  I have updated to the intel 1.7 driver available in the X-11 overlay and it has not hung up (yet).  

It looks like 1.7 incorporated numerous Intel chipset fixes.  I think this is my new baseline against which I will be filling any future bug reports.

----------

## rcxAsh

I tried the latest available Intel driver and xserver in the X11 overlay, and with the 1.6.99 version of the Intel driver, I was able to start up X mostly properly again.  This is with the i915 kernel driver.  However, I decided to also try the 1.7 driver, and the corruption has returned.  Might have to give the i830 driver a try again.  

I'm currently in the middle of exams right now though (should be studying)... so can't touch it too much.

----------

## Havin_it

I'll just add my voice to the list, as a fellow 855GM sufferer. My symptoms are exactly like Pappy describes in the second bug linked above, though I haven't tried using i830 driver instead. I filed a bug about this myself, but there's been no movement on it in some time.  If anyone fancies adding their tuppence worth there, go for it.

I must add that while my machine hasn't died, it's just been superceded by a new netbook with its own set of bugs, so I really can't spare much if any time to hack on it. People are saying that newer xorg-1.6 helps so right now I'm crossing my fingers and waiting for it to hit portage (whenever that may be). If it doesn't help, I may be prepared to get a bit more active on the subject.

EDIT @pappy: sorry for your loss   :Crying or Very sad:   how old was the departed?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

At least eight years old. I got it from a friend for installing Win2k on a machine for a roommate of his. 

I had to fix it before I could use it. Someone had broken the "G" key, so it errored out at POST, until I removed the keyboard. Once that was done, I noticed that the sound chip was surrounded by dried catchup, or cocktail sauce. That caused a boot problem, and the hard drive was as close to dead as you can get and still have it work. I replaced the hard drive, and it's been cranking ever since.

Considering its condition, I'm amazed it lasted as long as it did for me. I figured it would have smoked a long time ago. It took the little bugger three days to do a full emerge -e world, but it could do it without an error. Impressive for a PIII with 256 megs, I'd say.

Thanks for asking.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ewaller

I am pleased to report with:

X.Org X Server 1.6.1

Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.7.0

intel(0): Chipset: "915GM"

intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

KDE 4.2.2 with desktop effects enabled (including fade)

kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r1.

Works like a charm.  I have not had a problem with hangups since my last post   :Smile: 

I'll report bugs when I see them.

(BTW Pappy, thanks for the help over the years on this and other topics)

----------

## rcxAsh

I have a mostly working desktop with xserver 1.6.1 and intel driver 1.7.0, on the 2.6.29 kernel with the i830 kernel module picked.  The i915 kernel module gives me display corruption.  (Perhaps something with the frame buffer module, which the i915 forces to be picked, whereas the i830 allows me to deselect it?).  

However, xv is not working, mainly noticed with mplayer.  Launching mplayer with -vo xv (the default) will cause X to crash.  This is on the 855GM chipset.  I think I saw some other posts online about that, but haven't had time to look at it yet.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You cannot use >xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 with i810-i855. You will have corruption. Frankly, your best bet with that setup is to use xf86-video-intel and a .27 kernel. That's sure to give you functionality.

ewaller,

You're most welcome!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## schitthoch3

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You cannot use >xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 with i810-i855. You will have corruption. Frankly, your best bet with that setup is to use xf86-video-intel and a .27 kernel. That's sure to give you functionality.
> 
> Pappy

 

Hi Pappy_mcfae

Can you please provide some more info on this? Where is the official info?

Why is there no support for old hardware in new stable packages?

What are the technical reasons?

 :Question:   :Arrow:   :Idea: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Read the above bug reports. You now know as much as I do. You would have to consult the folks at kernel.org and freedesktop.org to know the finer points. I wish I had more info.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Havin_it

@pappy, another question: did your old machine have a Toshiba or Phoenix BIOS? In my case it's the latter, which I gather means it's not a "true" Tosh but rather some re-badged thingy from Taiwan. These are widely reported to have horridly broken video BIOS, which though it means nothing to me, I blame for the catalogue of heartbreak I've had with the graphics.

BTW I dropped a note on your bug to say I think it's a dupe of mine. Perhaps someone'll look at it now :S

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It had Toshiba BIOS. I didn't really have video issues until the 2.6.2 intel video driver. As old and slow as it was, the video wasn't really a problem. The fact it only had 256 Megs was it's only real trouble.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## schitthoch3

@pappy_mcfae

Ok, bugs are concerning new driver versions. I can confirm them. BUT i followed your advice to downgrade kernel and intel driver and i have to say, that it does not work! It's probably an issue with installed xorg-1.5.3, that it does not accept those old intel drivers. i have tried kernels 2.6.27-r10, newest revision of 2.6.26-rX and 2.6.25-r8 (my old reliable kernel), each with intel drivers 2.6.2 down to 2.5.X.

I have used XXA/EXA/UXA, no driver options, with driver options, without xorg.conf. 

I still have a display freeze, can't switch to console as there is still the console switching bug. So i am left with a system only accessible through ssh. Those are concerned MythTV Backends/Frontends (sort of productive). I am kind of pi**ed about this issue. Yes, I made backups of other systems running with nvidia/ati graphics, but not for intel, because the updates on the other boxes went smoothly ... and it's an Intel chipset, not a g*ddamn-freak'n-i-wanna-have-the-newest-graphics-bling-bling (sorry about that devs, i appreciate your work).

Probably i am just missing something?

Can please someone tell us a working combination of kernel, intel-drivers, stable xorg and xorg.conf for an Intel 845G videocard?

Best regrets   :Cool: 

----------

## rcxAsh

 *schitthoch3 wrote:*   

> Can please someone tell us a working combination of kernel, intel-drivers, stable xorg and xorg.conf for an Intel 845G videocard?

 

I currently have no freezes happening on an 855GM chipset, using kernel 2.6.29 (gentoo-sources, r1), xserver 1.6.1 and intel driver 1.7.0.  

The key for me currently though appears to be that I select the i830 module in the kernel, and deselect the i915 module.  I also removed framebuffer support for good measure (this is automatically selected if you have the i915 module selected?)  

I know I'm not quite the same as you're using an 845G, but perhaps see what kernel options you have selected (mainly the i830 vs i915).

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *schitthoch3 wrote:*   

> @pappy_mcfae
> 
> Ok, bugs are concerning new driver versions. I can confirm them. BUT i followed your advice to downgrade kernel and intel driver and i have to say, that it does not work! It's probably an issue with installed xorg-1.5.3, that it does not accept those old intel drivers. i have tried kernels 2.6.27-r10, newest revision of 2.6.26-rX and 2.6.25-r8 (my old reliable kernel), each with intel drivers 2.6.2 down to 2.5.X.

 

You have to use xf85-video-intel.2.6.1. Anything else will not work. This machine remains at 2.6.1 until such time as the bug reports I've made die of attrition or actually get fixed. Personally, I'm thinking attrition, but don't hold me to that...

In order for everything to get compiled right, I'd say it might be a good time to run the following command: emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers). That way I can be assured that everything has been properly compiled. There have been a few libdrm and mesa updates in the last week or so. I've had to use that command twice.

If this doesn't fix, then post /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## schitthoch3

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You have to use xf85-video-intel.2.6.1. Anything else will not work. This machine remains at 2.6.1 until such time as the bug reports I've made die of attrition or actually get fixed. Personally, I'm thinking attrition, but don't hold me to that...
> 
> In order for everything to get compiled right, I'd say it might be a good time to run the following command: emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers). That way I can be assured that everything has been properly compiled. There have been a few libdrm and mesa updates in the last week or so. I've had to use that command twice.
> 
> If this doesn't fix, then post /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
> ...

 

OK, thank you for the follow up. I am currently following your advice remotely, so i can't tell if it is working but i will report it here later. There is a typing error in the command given by pappy_mcfae (although it should normally work like pappy_mcfae wrote, i had to separate the two parameters ...). it is:

emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)

additionally you need to have emerged portage-utils as well to have qlist available.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That's an unimportant detail. When running switches together, you can opt to us a dash before every switch, or you can combine them as groups. For example; emerge -aev world would be the same as emerge -a -e -v world. While windoze requires one to use the "/" to separate switched (ie diskcopy C:\ D:\ /u/s/c/h/r/k), Linux has no such requirements.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## schitthoch3

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There have been a few libdrm and mesa updates in the last week or so.
> 
> 

 

Got it. It was a mesa bug which killed my xorg-server, instantly when running an xv enabled application, I unmasked mesa-7.4.1-r2 an ran the procedure from here:

```

1 Add keyword ~x86 to mesa.

2 upgrade to media-libs/mesa-7.4.1-r2

3 recompile xorg-server, mythtv and other apps dependant on it

4 revdep-rebuild

5 reboot 

```

OpenGL & XV works again

Thank you for the input Papi

----------

## pdw_hu

Slight off: i965, KMS, 2.6.30-rc (can't really recall if it worked with the following versions with kernel 2.6.29), intel 2.6.3-r1 to -9999, xorg 1.6.1 + 1.6.2_rc. Does backlight switching work for anyone who has the same userland?

----------

